# Attn: Se Mi !! Very Important



## Macomb-Lawn (Jan 20, 2006)

There is a company called Premier Marketing Services. They have called us (and a few other businesses locally) for emergency service should it snow during the "game weekend" or any time this week. THEY ARE A FLY BY NIGHT OPERATION. They set up a bunch of night clubs and such for private parties downtown in old buildings, and things like that. 

After some serious phone calls, investigations, etc., I have discovered they are only here for the game. 2 brothers from Houston, TX run the company. They gave me their "business address" and it's "corporate housing condo" in Troy where people stay for more than 2 months, but not on lease. They more or less are renting a condo or Corporate housing. 

Then, I went down to Wayne County, and they filed a DBA 3 weeks ago. They are NOT a legit company. It's two guys throwing parties. They wanted us to extend credit to them and refuse to pay cash or by check before or after service. They won't even provide a credit card number for deposit. They just keep saying "bill us." Well, this is a heads up. I'm willing to bet my Superbowl tickets that should you plow their lots, the day after the game their phones will be disconnected and you won't get paid. It seems I'm not the only one that is getting these calls. From what I've heard, they've been racking up quite a bill on credit.

Beware.....  


not that it's really gonna snow or anything, but just incase the weatherman is actually right for a change

:angry:


----------



## Macomb-Lawn (Jan 20, 2006)

:redbounce :redbounce :redbounce


----------



## snow_man_48045 (Nov 24, 2002)

Thanks, we got a call form a few neighboring city down there for backup to plow main roads in Detroit for the happenings. Forget parking lots of old buildings, never get paid like u said plus ya never know whats under that snow of those old buildings


----------

